
The “Snipers’ Massacre” on the Maidan in Ukraine - dmichulke
https://www.academia.edu/8776021/The_Snipers_Massacre_on_the_Maidan_in_Ukraine
======
dmichulke
For a TLDR see the conclusion on page 63:

 _" [...] Then the armed Maidan groups, in particular the same ones, massacred
the unsuspecting Maidan protestors from concealed positions.

The analysis of circumstances, timing, and locations of specific killings of
49 protestors presents evidence that almost all of them were killed from the
Maidan-controlled buildings and locations, in particular the Hotel Ukraine and
Zhovtnevyi Palace.

This study presents direct evidence, such as videos, photos, and witness
testimonies, concerning groups of the Maidan snipers in these buildings and
their shooting from these positions in the directions of the protesters at the
same time when the protesters were killed and wounded from these directions
from the same caliber and types of weapons"_

